# Best value low-cost electric grinder for brewing



## Kaibeezy (Aug 25, 2015)

Greetings -

I've been looking for the best value (minimum negative factors), low-cost (under £100 delivered, preferably under £75) electric grinder for Hario filter, Aeropress and occasional French press. I usually make one quite large, very strong mug of filter with breakfast, sometimes as using as much as 30g of beans, and mornings here are busy, so I'm not keen to hand grind.

Based on responses to my post in the Introductions subforum, plus research here and elsewhere, I have narrowed it down to:

Graef CM702


 ~£85

may have same higher-quality burrs as Baratza?

got a good referral on my other thread

polarized reviews for similar US version Krups GX610050 on Amazon.com


Bodum Bistro


~£60

mostly good Amazon reviews except for it not grinding fine enough for espresso

a couple of posts here cited it as not too bad

it's got a bit of style, too, which counts


I could look for better used machines, but is there a point?

I have to say, I hesitated posting this question because the discussion here seems to focus on espresso and much higher-end grinders. But I really like my Hario and Aeropress, only need a basic grinder, and thought it might be of interest to a few people. Unless there's an unexpected option, I'll probably get the Bodum and leave myself a few more £££ for beans









Thanks, all. ~KBZ


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,

I don't know the Graef, you could also consider getting a Baratza Encore it might be just over budget although I though I saw one for £100 before. They're really good for brewed options, from what I've seen (I have a Preciso).

I wouldn't really trust Amazon reviews for this sort of thing, if it fits somebody's expectation they'll give it a good review. I ended up with a blade grinder first because it had excellent reviews and then quickly realised it's not really up to scratch if you're trying to do pourover or anything more than aeropress (because I think it's very forgiving).

Just some thoughts anyway + I think a lot of regulars have pretty high end kit but I don't think most of us are snobbish. For brewed you can definitely do good things with cheaper options.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

30g is a lot for one mug. Are you using 400-500g of water ?

How Much water are you using for that .

For brewed id go Baratza not an espresso grinder like a graef , but at the potential strengths your brewing at 30g for one cup , it might not make much difference what grinder , as the strength will more than likely kill much nuance in the cup


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> ...., you could also consider getting a Baratza Encore it might be just over budget although I though I saw one for £100 before. ..


just over..?....£140 at HasBean although £125 at Amazon....









the Graef at Amazon @£86

anyway KBZ - interested in your final choice, and thoughts as to wether its ''espresso capable''

good hunting..

EDIT

i think the Bodum Bistro has 'blades' - read that these heat up the beans during grinding.!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The bodum's really aren't very good, id avoid completely.

I dont have any hands on experience with the Graef, but I suspect it will produce quite a few fines as its targeted as an espresso grinder. When using it for filter coffee this isn't good as the coffee will extract unevenly and you will get some biterness.

The Baratza is a better bet, or some kind of second hand deli grinder (Bunn, Ditting etc).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

yardbent said:


> just over..?....£140 at HasBean although £125 at Amazon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a bodum with conical burrs ;-)

Worth keeping an eye on ebay for an encore, or I think they've been cheaper on Amazon before.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baratza-Encore-Conical-Burr-Grinder-/321847925532?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just bought a Kalita Nice Cut Mill which is about 80-100£.

It could go either way and be a great grinder or a let down - but it's another potential option.

If it's great there might also be a vario with brew burrs on the market soon....


----------



## Kaibeezy (Aug 25, 2015)

re Kalita - i'll be very interested in your report - or the Vario


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If you want ultra-low budget how about this De'longhi KG79 available direct from Amazon for £29.50 delivered. If you go via flubit, it's possible to pick it up even cheaper via 'demand it' option. Someone reported getting one for £24.79!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just a note on "cheap" electric grinders - I recently bought a Krups GVX231... I am amazed at how fine it grinds (having read that cheap grinder can't grind fine enough for espresso...), and I haven't even tried it on the finest setting yet. However, this is useless for me as I drink chemex 90% of the time, and the coarsest setting is ever so slightly too fine for chemex.

Point being, firstly I'm amazed that a £30 grinder can grind so fine... Either I'm blind and/or ignorant and espresso ground is even finer than I thought... Or it's fine but not consistent, possible... But for the OP, point is I'd buy something specifically targeted at brewing!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Just a note on "cheap" electric grinders - I recently bought a Krups GVX231... I am amazed at how fine it grinds (having read that cheap grinder can't grind fine enough for espresso...), and I haven't even tried it on the finest setting yet. However, this is useless for me as I drink chemex 90% of the time, and the coarsest setting is ever so slightly too fine for chemex.
> 
> Point being, firstly I'm amazed that a £30 grinder can grind so fine... Either I'm blind and/or ignorant and espresso ground is even finer than I thought... Or it's fine but not consistent, possible... But for the OP, point is I'd buy something specifically targeted at brewing!!


Even a blade grinder will give you very fine coffee.

The issue is the uniformity of the grind. a mix of particle sizes wont extract evenly, and this impacts taste in cup.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Just a note on "cheap" electric grinders - I recently bought a Krups GVX231... I am amazed at how fine it grinds (having read that cheap grinder can't grind fine enough for espresso...), and I haven't even tried it on the finest setting yet. However, this is useless for me as I drink chemex 90% of the time, and the coarsest setting is ever so slightly too fine for chemex.
> 
> Point being, firstly I'm amazed that a £30 grinder can grind so fine... Either I'm blind and/or ignorant and espresso ground is even finer than I thought... Or it's fine but not consistent, possible... But for the OP, point is I'd buy something specifically targeted at brewing!!


Grinding fine is not hard at all - all you have to do is push beans though a small gap.

The trick is doing it correctly....


----------



## Kaibeezy (Aug 25, 2015)

For the record... I found a slightly beat up Ascaso A2 on eBay for £55. Gave it a clean, ordered replacements for a couple of cracked plastic bits, and good to go.

The very fine adjustment means I had to pick one setting for drip and AeroPress, but I like my drip grind on the fine side so that's working out. Might try to swap the doser for a spout, however the clicking action is growing on me.

Next task, whittle a tiny rake out of a bent twig for scraping grinds out of the chute. Will post photos


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Kaibeezy

Those long wooden things that come supplied with room fragrance diffusers can be useful in such situations. Can reach awkward, hard to reach areas with just a wiggle.


----------

